# Diggin the Flora - HC and moss wall



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

No CO2, just a bit of Excel every 2-3 days. The HC is really starting to take off. There are a lot of tiny plantlets just under the pebbles. The shrimp like to nibble on it too so now I feed them every day instead of every other, or else I see tiny bits of HC floating around. 

The moss wall started as a 2X2 inch square. It's tripled in size. The shrimp dig it.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Love it! How did you originally plant the HC and how much did you start with?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow! !!!

That moss i sent ya grow like crazy!!!

Ya how much HC was it originally?

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

I started with 2 pots packed in rock wool. I broke it apart into smaller sections and pressed it into the substrate with tongs. It took a little while for it to take hold, the shrimp kept uprooting it. It's at least doubled now. It's been just a few days past 2 months since I planted it. There is some on the other side that's not in the pic.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes Han, it's growin like crazy. I'm tempted to thin it out and spread it out more but I don't wanna mess it up. lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

well the more you trim moss the quicker it will grow to! And more bushier!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have a journal for this tank?


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmmmm...well when I'm in the mood for a project, I'll have to take a big sewing needle and fishing line and spread it out. There's enough to cover the entire mat filter I'm sure. Plus the other side of the tank has a massive moss bush. lol


----------

